# How do I make my blow off sound louder?



## mechanicalmetal (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello,
I am pretty dissapointed with the sound of my blow-off valve if I can ever even hear it... whats some cheap mods I can do to increase the blow-off sound?

Thanks


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (mechanicalmetal)*

more boost and cone filter


----------



## EchoOfGecko (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (mechanicalmetal)*

First off, you don't have a blow-off valve, it's a diverter valve. Since it's diverting the excess boost back in to your intake tract instead of venting it to the atmosphere, it will never be as loud as a traditional BOV.
You can make it a little louder by relocating it closer to the throttle body, adding a K&N filter or "cold air" intake, and especially by chipping since you're running higher boost.
But IMO, the BOV noise is really not an important thing to be concerned with. Excess noise that serves no purpose is for little kids if you ask me.


----------



## vdubN228 (Aug 14, 2006)

short ram intake ( if your really cheap or just that good, you can cut the airbox "swiss" it, increase volume of air in as would intake to an extent) nothing is cheap on euro cars, DONT UPGRADE DV UNLESS YOUR CHIPPED/getting chipped, or man. bst control.


----------



## seRpwr (Aug 4, 2007)

dont worry about the noise. I put a short ram on and lost performance. i dont care what people say, i lost a noticeable amout of low end off the line. you will get more hp in the higher rpm's, but in my opinion forget the noise- shave ur stock box- and get a performance panel filter


_Modified by seRpwr at 5:37 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (mechanicalmetal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechanicalmetal* »_Hello,
I am pretty dissapointed with the sound of my blow-off valve if I can ever even hear it... whats some cheap mods I can do to increase the blow-off sound?

Thanks

Are you kidding? Nobody is gonna care what your car SOUNDS like if you kick their butt! Nor will they care if they kick your butt, but they may laugh.


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

Take your hood off.


----------



## puggs_dub (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (mechanicalmetal)*

Get a recording of a BOV and burn it to a CD. Put in your car and turn the vol all the way up. Now, when ever yor let off your throttle, press play!!!


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_Take your hood off.
 










_Modified by rono1 at 9:04 PM 5-5-2008_


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_Take your hood off.

exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this is the best mod for money. good cooling effects too. my next mod without a doubt


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

install a real turbo.


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_Take your hood off.

take your doors off.


----------



## Sean Mckimmon (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (tom8thebomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tom8thebomb* »_
take your doors off.

take ur clothes off


----------



## WallaceVFT (Apr 26, 2005)

cold air intake, with a forge 007 diverter valve. should do the trick. Get chipped and the sound will increase as well. people always turn to look at me because they can hear my stock DV because of the intake. I'm not even chipped and its loud as ****!


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (seRpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seRpwr* »_dont worry about the noise. I put a short ram on and lost performance. i dont care what people say, i lost a noticeable amout of low end off the line. you will get more hp in the higher rpm's, but in my opinion forget the noise- shave ur stock box- and get a performance panel filter

_Modified by seRpwr at 5:37 PM 5-5-2008_

That makes little to no sense. A short ram intake does not give you power up top. Quite the opposite actually...


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (Dyzee)*

I came into this thread knowing this kid was being torn apart. 
Was not disappointed


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (20thAna3282)*

I forget who said it but somebody said this a while ago. It was over the same type of question and it works great. Yell Pssssst out the window when you lift the throttle


----------



## Sorglos (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

^^^
that was a great thread. somebody has it in their sig and I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## mechanicalmetal (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (seRpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seRpwr* »_dont worry about the noise. I put a short ram on and lost performance. i dont care what people say, i lost a noticeable amout of low end off the line. you will get more hp in the higher rpm's, but in my opinion forget the noise- shave ur stock box- and get a performance panel filter

_Modified by seRpwr at 5:37 PM 5-5-2008_

Dude that doesnt make much since.... loss of power with a short ram? The stock airbox has less air flow. Anyone agree? I have more the less a cone strait to the MAF.


----------



## mechanicalmetal (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (20thAna3282)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20thAna3282* »_I came into this thread knowing this kid was being torn apart. 
Was not disappointed









Dude I totally came into this thread exepcting to be flamed... This is a DUMB ass general question that I would like to know, and im sure some might find interesting to find out as well. There are quite a few people that are budget ballers like me, and don't spend every living minute focusing on their cars like a few do.. however I wish I could..... (I HATE WORK)
=D


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (mechanicalmetal)*

get a forge splitter valve and read my review.
the thread is just above this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mechanicalmetal (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_get a forge splitter valve and read my review.
the thread is just above this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Rock on dude! thanks for the advise...


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (Sorglos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sorglos* »_^^^
somebody has it in their sig and I laugh every time I see it.

that would be me. i just took that out of my sig. i was dying when i read that!!!!


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
the thread is just above this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you just posted this. then your thread wouldnt still be above this one


----------



## seRpwr (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: (Dyzee)*

im not going to get into the whole intake issue. all i know is the stock intake box is not restrictive. the paper filter is, but the box is not. I CAN feel a difference in my car. Argue what u want im just telling what the FACT of MY car. i lost low end w/ short ram at early rpm... 
maybe my cars f-uped oh well f'in cheers!


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_install a real turbo.


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (seRpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seRpwr* »_im not going to get into the whole intake issue. all i know is the stock intake box is not restrictive. the paper filter is, but the box is not. I CAN feel a difference in my car. Argue what u want im just telling what the FACT of MY car. i lost low end w/ short ram at early rpm... 
maybe my cars f-uped oh well f'in cheers!









It could "feel" like you lost low-end power, but I'm sure it breathes a lot better during high RPM. Either way, intakes don't make a significant difference..


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (mechanicalmetal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechanicalmetal* »_Hello,
I am pretty dissapointed with the sound of my blow-off valve if I can ever even hear it... whats some cheap mods I can do to increase the blow-off sound?

Thanks

Get a CAI


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (bootymac)*


----------



## reversE Logic (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (mechanicalmetal)*

I can't help but wonder why it's not ok to ask what some people would define as a "stupid" question, but it is ok to make stupid comments about a "stupid" question.
Of course this technically counts as a borderline stupid comment, but seeing people bash someone for a question is much more annoying than the actual questions, regardless of how often they've been asked.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (mechanicalmetal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechanicalmetal* »_There are quite a few people that are *budget ballers* like me, and don't spend every living minute focusing on their cars like a few do.. however I wish I could..... (I HATE WORK)
=D

are you for real?


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (Big Bad Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Bad Wolf* »_









Owww oww oww oww oww!!


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (reversE Logic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reversE Logic* »_I can't help but wonder why it's not ok to ask what some people would define as a "stupid" question, but it is ok to make stupid comments about a "stupid" question.

Ah remember, in the 1.8t TECHNICAL FORUM there are no "stupid questions" just "threads that should have been started in the MkIV forum".


----------



## WAR_GTI (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: How do I make my blow off sound louder? (IzVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IzVW* »_
Ah remember, in the 1.8t TECHNICAL FORUM there are no "stupid questions" just "threads that should have been started in the MkIV forum".





































love it...


----------



## Joseal12971 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok here's what you have to do, and don't listen to them. theirs a few groups of us that don't like the sound just performance and theirs a few of us that like what we have but would like the little extra.

I my self don't like the sound but performance, any ways I have a forge DV valve, and mine is not too loud you can't even here it when shifting, if you get the forge DV valve in the box it comes with springs, horn ,and blank screw cap, the things you need to make it loud and trust me it works you will be driving down on the freeway and you will here it,

1 - forge DV valve like the one in the picture,










2- the blank screw cap that comes with the forge.


3 - Drill bit and a Drill

4 - a small whistle like the one in the link
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-pla-_-Necklaces+&+Pendants-_-9SIA01L0493253

3 - Drill a small hole In the center for the cap big enough for the whistle,

once the hole is made, insert the whistle facing outside of the DV, on the Diverter valve make sure you set it to 31 clicks, then screw in the cap with the whistle facing out, and enjoy.

if you like the psss with a hint of whistle you'll love this one.


----------



## Joseal12971 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry the picture did not showed up but here's the link.

this is the exact DV I am using

http://www.speedlifemotorsport.com/...medium=adwords&id=18857574148&utm_content=pla


----------



## Joseal12971 (Jun 25, 2012)

sorry for the duplicate but here is the link for the forge I am using, 

the picture did not showed up but if you look in the link its the same one I am using.

Forge Motorsport Blow Off Valve - The Splitter Atmospheric/Recirculating Valve Adjustable 25mm Ports

=====http://thmotorsports.com/i-407053.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=4070532005SAAB9-3&utm_campaign=GoogleShoppingSeanVehSpec&adtype=pla&kw=&gclid=CMKMrobcw7YCFTBxQgodSR8ANA


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

KILL YOURSELF :wave:


----------

